# Upgrading Hughes HDVR2 with 250GB hard drive



## scragan (Jul 28, 2003)

I have a HDVR2 that I have upgraded previously with a second 80GB hard drive. I have acquired a 250GB drive to replace that one. I am running software release 6.2 on the TiVo. Will the large drive work? Will it require any software changes?


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

just make sure you are using a boot CD with LBA48 support and you will be fine. 6.2 has large drive support built in.


----------



## scragan (Jul 28, 2003)

I do not have the boot CD. How do I get one


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

5 bucks from ptvupgrade.com
look for lba48 enhanced cd.


----------



## scragan (Jul 28, 2003)

Thanks. Do I need the boot CD if I am installing the new drive internal in the HDVR2 box.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

yes
you prep the disk for tivo use in a PC.


----------

